# YouTube Rental Service Gets Disney Films



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"Just a Holiday heads up for you all. Starting today, Google has added a raft of Disney movies to is YouTube-based movie rental service. Classics like Alice in Wonderland and Winnie the Pooh are available, but new titles like Cars 2 and Pirates of the Caribbean are there too. It appears that Appleâ€™s super-close relationship with Disney wasnâ€™t enough to keep this content from Google."

Full Story Here


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Good news. Thanks.


----------



## fluffybear1367066121 (Mar 15, 2011)

Going to have to check this out! Maybe they will also feature some of my favorite cartoons with Humphrey Bear


----------

